# New build



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Una vez superado el trauma del costo de la garantía del cuadro roto, va de nuez, a armarla, nada mas que ahora ya con frenos de disco. Después de analizar todas las posibilidades me decidí por los Magura Marta Mag, con rotores Ashima Airotor 160/140 y rodado armado por Dave de Speeddream, con rines Alpine y masas DT 240 (1385 gr) claro que todavía falta la cinta amarilla de Stan´s, lo que significa 10 gr mas y por fin, voy a estrenar el octaramp Gara 42/28. Y nada más para la foto y la báscula la voy a vestir con unas Rocket Ron, para rodar Nobby Nic 2.25 y Racing Ralph 2.10, lo que si no es para la foto nada más es el asiento Kom Vor de Tune que substituye al Speedneedle.
En la semana subo la foto.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Luce bastante bien, esa seleccion de componentes.

Que bueno que te decidiste a cambiar por frenos de disco, vas a ver que una vez que los puebes, nunca mas vas a volver a los V brekes.

El rodado suena interesante, podrias tomar una foto de las ruedas completas, porque te refieres a los Alpine de Stans?

Y comparto tu alegria de tener ya el cuadro arreglado despues de tal viacrusis. En espera de las fotos del Build completo.

Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

En efecto son los ZTR Alpine de Stan's, la foto no es de lo mejor, pero se alcanzan a apreciar algo. Las masas ya traen el engrane de 36 pasos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ruedononas, que chidas estan !!!


Engrane de 36 pasos?
Cuando cambiaron?

Yo tambien he estado pensando en unas ruedas parecidas pero con ZTR Crest + Hope Pro II

A proposito alguien del foro tiene experiencia con llantas (cubiertas) Schwalbe, de cualquier modelo, en particular las Noby Nic o Noby Nic 2.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

No han cambiado, es una opción que puedes pedir como extra.
De la Nobby, las he estado usando desde hace como cuatro años, delantera solamente, tiene mejor agarre que las Racing Ralph a cambio de un poco más de peso y resistencia al rodado. Traía 2.1 convertidas a tubeless hasta que una piedra (obsidiana) le cortó un costado, a partir de eso cambié a la Snakeskin en 2.25, más peso, pero más tranqulidad de conciencia. Las nuevas pesan alrededor de 40 gr menos, en toda la gama.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Ruedononas, que chidas estan !!!
> 
> Engrane de 36 pasos?
> Cuando cambiaron?
> ...


Tengo ganas de probar, de Schwalbe, las Big Betty. Tengo unas Nobby Nic 2.4 y 2.2, y para mi, son bastante mediocres, ruedan bien en seco y firme, pero un poco de agua o polvo y ya bailó la cosa con la mas fea.

Agregué:

Como llanta trasera, aguanta un poco, pero a mi la verdad no me gustaron estas llantas. Ahora, las llantas dependenden mucho de los gustos de cada quien.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Yo soy fuerte usuario de Schwalbe (además se consiguen a buen precio aqui en Alemania )

En la bici de XC llevo la Racing Ralph 2.25 trasera y la Nobby Nic 2.4 delantera y me funciona muy bien el combo a menos que esté ya muy mojado...

En la bici "grande", uso una conti Mountain King 2.4 trasera y una Big Betty 2.4 (Gooey Gluey) adelante y la combinación va muy bien.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Ruedononas, que chidas estan !!!
> 
> Engrane de 36 pasos?
> Cuando cambiaron?
> ...


Yo soy fan de las NN como trasera. La mejor que he tenido. MUY rapida, muy polivalente. Olvidalas si tienes muchas piedras filosas, aunque tambien esta la version Snake Skin.

Como delantera, cumplen a secas. Se sienten raras. La Nevegal es amala u odiala, pero funciona y otra que me gusta delante es la Panaracer Rampage. Me gustaria probar una Big Betty en Gooey Glooey, pero ya no tengo el terreno para sacarle provecho.

Los DT cambiaron a 36 pasos este año, creo. Ahi ya se llevan a los Pro II de 24 pasos. Yo todavia tengo el Bulb de 36, pero es un marranito en comparacion con cualquiera de los dos... pero tiene rueda libre de Titanio.

Doc, como siempre puro p0rno de alto pex... felicidades!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Traía 2.1 convertidas a tubeless hasta que una piedra (obsidiana) le cortó un costado,


Si, en colina de obsidianas tambien a mi se me han lastimado alguna llanta, hay que rodar con cuidado y lo mas fino posible. Y eso que en los ultimos años han quitado (o llevado?) las obsidianas del camino. Aun recuerdo la primera vez que fui por el 2001 pasando por obsidianas, nada mas se oian el crujir de las piedras obsidianas al pasar como que ibas rodando sobre vidrios.

Oye Roz, yo se que tu eres el biker en Mexico que mas llantas a probado, para tu gusto cuales son tus preferidas ?

Cris: ese combo Mountain King + Big Betty suena bien, pero no es por ser machista pero como que traer unas llantas Betty como que esta medio gacho. De por si no me la acabo con las bromas de los cuates por mis frenos Magura Martha SL.

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Si, en colina de obsidianas tambien a mi se me han lastimado alguna llanta, hay que rodar con cuidado y lo mas fino posible. Y eso que en los ultimos años han quitado (o llevado?) las obsidianas del camino. Aun recuerdo la primera vez que fui por el 2001 pasando por obsidianas, nada mas se oian el crujir de las piedras obsidianas al pasar como que ibas rodando sobre vidrios.
> 
> Oye Roz, yo se que tu eres el biker en Mexico que mas llantas a probado, para tu gusto cuales son tus preferidas ?
> 
> ...


Mira, si te preocupas por lo de Betty...hmmmm.. las llantas que mas me han gustado (y que estoy usando) son las Conti Rubber Queen 2.4. Aunque, creo que para el 2010 Continental cambió el nombre de Rubber Queen a Trail King.

Otras que tengo en mi Banshee son las Maxxis Addvantage 2.4, y también creo que son de las que mas me han gustado. No las he rodado por partes muy difíciles, pero lo que he visto me ha gustado su comportamiento.

Otras que rodé y me gustaron por un buen tiempo son las Kenda Nevegal. Como dice Warp, son amalas u odialas, pero a mi me funcionaron muy bien, no tuve ninguna ponchadura.

Otras que me gustaron son las Panaracer Fire XC, quizás las rodé un poco delgadas (2.1) pero tenían buen agarre y eran estables. La Panaracer Cinder también fué buena (la usé como trasera).

Probe las Fat Albert delantera (modelo como 2004 o 2005), Specialiced Roller-X trasera y me gustó ese combo por un rato.

Las que no me han gustado son unas Michelin X-Treme no se que tantos otros nombres, a las cuatro rodadas empezó a perder tacos, mala tracción, difícil de instalar, pesada, no se, en general, yo croe que no me atraen para nada las Michelin.

La Nobby Nic como trasera se defiende, pero delantera la verdad solo la use dos veces antes de regresar a la Nevegal.

De las llantas que me gustaría probar son las Big Betty, Maxxis Advantage, Kenda Excavator, pero por el momento estoy contento como estoy.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Mis 2 centavos por lo que a llantas se refiere: alguna vez se me ocurrió experimentar con las Hutchinson Python; muy rápida, pero si la ves feo se desgarra la pared. Ahora traigo adelante la Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 UST y atrás la Fast Trak LK 2Bliss S-Works 2.0 de Specialized (ah nombrecito). La Crossmark es una llanta polivalente, de buen agarre, rápida y de muy buena duración. Una de mis favoritas. La Fast Trak, siendo la versión S-Works me daba algo de desconfianza que se fuera a desgarrar con las piedras (sobre todo en obsidianas) pero hasta el momento ha aguantado y muy bien, todo tipo de terreno.

Creo que seguiré con esta combinación por un rato...


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

suerte y esperare con unas palomitas para ver el build :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> suerte y esperare con unas palomitas para ver el build :thumbsup:


Mañana temprano.:drumroll:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahi van algunas fotos.:ihih:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ahi van algunas fotos.:ihih:


Como siempre, Doc... sensualisima esa maquina. Felicidades. El peso, impresionante.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, docc, valió la pena la espera, te quedo SUPER !!!
No puedo ni imaginarme rodar una bici tan LIGERA.
Analizando tu bici concluyo que eso del weight winy es toda una ciencia y mucho $$$.
Una pregunta porque tu llanta racing ralph viene con un borde color plata, es una opcion ? o asi vienen todas.
Felicidades y a ver si vamos mañana domingo a estrenarla al bosque.
Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Analizando tu bici concluyo que eso del weight winy es toda una ciencia y mucho $$$.
> Una pregunta porque tu llanta racing ralph viene con un borde color plata, es una opcion ? o asi vienen todas.


No es tanta ciencia, pero si balancear peso con durabilidad y función. 
Las llantas son las normalitas y ya se estrenó ayer y hoy


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Felicidades Doc !! muy pero muy Padre tu Bici.... Espero haya valido la pena tanto sufrir por ese cuadro...


----------



## love to pedal (Feb 2, 2008)

ME GUSTA:thumbsup:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

te quedo super bien con los acentos rojos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Que bueno que por fin ya pudiste rodar esa belleza.

Luego nos platicas tus primeras impresiones.

Hoy me lanzé a subir la torre 1, y tambien me toco ver un cuate estrenando su Titus motolite amarilla. Muy bonita bici y en vivo el color luce mucho mejor de lo que se ve en fotos. Y hablando de estrenos tambien me encontre al Zapobiker estrenando una Fox F120 en su Turner.

Saludos


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Muy bonita la bici, que bueno que por fin termino la novela...! WOW! esa bici pesa casi lo que mi cleta de ruta!! Podrias platicar un poco mas sobre los gara? Cuesta trabajo pasar de la triple a la doble en montaña? Como te va con las subidas, especialmente con las largas o las técnicas?

El Rivas


----------



## julian3rd (Jan 27, 2010)

Cuanto Pesa???


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Peso, favor de ver la última foto del post #15  8,930 gr.
En cuanto a las Gara, ya estaba usando 2 platos, nada más que eran 44/30 con cassette11/34 y la verdad, en las subidas tendidas con inclinación me hacían falta "patas", de modo que con el 42/ 28 de las Gara se relaja un poco, lo único es que con estas no puedes usar el eje de centro 108 mm (ruta) por que la posición de los platos queda en "chica-mediana" y no "mediana-grande" como el 44/30.
Mi primera impresión es buena, creo que no va a hacer falta el tercer plato.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Hoy Pese Mi Bici Yo Tambien*

El día de hoy aprovechando el asueto fui al taller de Ramon para que le hiciera los ultimos ajustes a la Turner Flux, por cierto Ramon no estaba se habia ido a bucear :madmax: 
Pero estaba Ruben, y el me la ajustó, y le pedí que si me podia pesar la bici con su bascula ultraprecisa.

Sinceramente nunca habia pesado una bici, pero la Flux es la bici mas ligera de todas las que he armado.
A ojo de buen cubero yo le calculaba unos 10.5 K. por el cuadro ( el mas ligero que fabrica Turner) y los componentes como cambios XO, partes XTR. Lo unico que me parecia que no estaba a la altura de ligereza eran las ruedas Mavic Crossride, pero tampoco son super pesadas, y pense que con las llantas small block 8, ahi se compensan.

Pero cual fue mi sorpresa que la bascula marco 12.920 Kg

No lo podia creer 

Le dije a Ruben, no checale bien, anda mal la bascula.

Pero no, esta correcto.
No quiero ni imaginarme lo que pesa la Rune.

Por cierto Docc, vi tus llantas Racing Ralph, que ligeras estan. :eekster:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Por cierto Docc, vi tus llantas Racing Ralph, que ligeras estan. :eekster:


Corrijo, viste las Furious Fred.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si, son las Furious Fred, que estan empacadas y con un asiento tambien increiblemente ligero con rieles de fibra de carbono o algo asi.

Tambien estaba en el taller un cuate que me imagino que ha de ser discipulo tuyo, un cuate que tiene una bici Kona me parece de titanio o algo asi, de color metal satinado, con una multiplicacion extralite, frenos v brekes, tambien ultraligeros.

Saludos y te mando un PM


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> , y le pedí que si me podia pesar la bici con su bascula ultraprecisa.
> 
> Sinceramente nunca habia pesado una bici, pero la Flux es la bici mas ligera de todas las que he armado.
> A ojo de buen cubero yo le calculaba unos 10.5 K. por el cuadro ( el mas ligero que fabrica Turner) y los componentes como cambios XO, partes XTR. Lo unico que me parecia que no estaba a la altura de ligereza eran las ruedas Mavic Crossride, pero tampoco son super pesadas, y pense que con las llantas small block 8, ahi se compensan.
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

the last biker said:


> No sé en que tipo de báscula la pesaron , pero si es en las de tipo gancho Parktool mienten bastante .
> the last biker


Es la misma báscula de la foto, es de gancho, de modo que seguramente es bastante mentirosa :madman:
chin... voy a tener que pesar mi bici en una de a deveras.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Bascula*

Has vivido engañado toda tu vida Doc......:eekster:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Has vivido engañado toda tu vida Doc......:eekster:


Yo creo que sí, porque en mi lista de pesos individuales la suma me da 8582.3
como 300 gr menos que lo que marca la báscula mentirosa. :???:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> -------
> ero cual fue mi sorpresa que la bascula marco 12.920 Kg
> 
> No lo podia creer
> ...


Eso es ligero, la mia pesa como 15 Kg y sube muy bien


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

doccoraje said:


> Ahi van algunas fotos.:ihih:


mamalona!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doc, esos 3005rs son el alma de a bici...

Chales, uds hacen que mi marranito se sienta acomplejado con sus 14kgs...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

14 kg ha ha ha


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Doc si quieres la puedes pesar en la báscula de Crossmountain para tener otra referencia, aunque como dicen por hay esos 300 gr pueden ser el alma!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya bajó otro poco con el cambio de expansor y tapa de dirección.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

obsesivo,......... definitivamente obsesivo !!!! 
Hoy la vi con Ramón .... :thumbsup:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

*Schwalbe quasi fan indeciso*



crisillo said:


> Yo soy fuerte usuario de Schwalbe (además se consiguen a buen precio aqui en Alemania )
> 
> En la bici de XC llevo la Racing Ralph 2.25 trasera y la Nobby Nic 2.4 delantera y me funciona muy bien el combo a menos que esté ya muy mojado...
> 
> En la bici "grande", uso una conti Mountain King 2.4 trasera y una Big Betty 2.4 (Gooey Gluey) adelante y la combinación va muy bien.


En Austria yo usaba el combo Nobby Nic (delantera) Racing Ralph (trasera) en mi Hardtail , la Racing Ralph es para mi la mejor llanta trasera:eekster: que puede haber si lo que quieres es escalar y rodar horas en los alpes (es decir no para allmountain, freeride, DH) ligeras y con traccion tremenda, la Nic se siente muy bien en la hardtail, es ligera y con agarre y en una Hardtail pues no se necesita tanto, digo no les da uno la madrina que le da uno a otras bicis (allmountain, freeride, DH)

La verdad tengo un cierto y extranio amor por las Schwalbe y un odio cusioso, sin embargo hay un detalle , y sobre todo con las Nobby...e incluso las Fat Albert, en seco jalan como demonios son excelentes! :thumbsup:

.......Pero como alguien menciono, un poco de raices grandes, un poco de lluvia y :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: se vuelven tan pero tan inseguras y resbalosas que en verdad no disfrutas la rodada.

Mi Reign venia con Kenda Nevegals, y hasta hoy no me he sentido tan seguro y envalentonado con ninguna otra llanta....ppppero, pesan esas madres horrible, tenia que descansar justo a la entrada de mi trail, pk no podia mas con las piernas, y se me ponchaban con baby goats cada rodada - un agarre tremendo en una carcasa de papel...:nono: No se com funcionen las que tienen DH Casing , y las Excavator se ven rudas :skep:

Las ultimas 2 rodadas en el ajusco he calado el combo Minion DHF 3C y mi Fat Albert Snake Skin en la trasera, la Albert 2.4" es mas grande que la Minion 2.5". Aun no estoy muy seguro del veredicto, aunque algo es seguro, atras es schwalbe.... no se de algo mas si hicieran la racing ralph en 2.4" SS igual le daba una calada, aun cuando mate el concepto de all mountain/freeride...

el otro problema de schwalbe es que son caras....y mas aca en Mexico.

El fin pasado vi al rockero (no me acuerdo su nombre) correr la copa ajusco en una bandera alemana (bici y componentes) y lo que me llamo la atencion fueron las llantas, las nuevas Schwalbe Wicked Will  , alguien las ha calado??? alguien con experiencia con las Big Betty???


----------

